# 2.7t BOV or Diverter?



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

Where can I buy Blow off valves or diverters for a friends a6 2.7t?


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: 2.7t BOV or Diverter? (VDub_Turbo)*

you dont really want a bov, all you will get is some noise and a little LOSS of power. I put the TT diverter's in my 2.7t. Rummer has it that they handle more (the diapheragm is stronger) than oe diverters.


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

try ecstuning.com ............or rapidparts.com they should have what your looking for


----------

